# Lake Dow



## Armyguy (Feb 28, 2008)

Has anyone fished Lake Dow in Henry County?  What boats are allowed (gas/electric)?  What lake is it comparable to? Jackson? Towalaga? Varner?  

I'm in Henry county and have been going to Towalaga, but I would like to be able to run the big motor occasionally.  I know I suck at fishing, but Jackson only makes me feel worse about it.  Towalaga is great, but again, it's electric only and I don't have a jonboat, just a regular bass boat.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## rip'n'burn (Feb 28, 2008)

I am not sure but I believe Lake Dow is a private lake and the people that live around the lake are the only people that are allowed to fish it or use it. I live on Jackson and would be happy to show you around the lake and what works for me on Jackson, just pm me and if I can help you on Jackson I will glad to do so


----------



## Armyguy (Feb 28, 2008)

At Jackson, I've only caught one or two when I've gone, but they've always been quality fish (about 5 lb.)  It just gets boring fishing and only catching one fish every 3-4 hours.  I'd love to have someone show me around.  I see the reports on here about Jackson and they make it seem easy.  I guess I grew up fishing the coves and shallow and just can't make the adjustment to fishing deep and using jigs/dropshots.  The next week or two are shot for me, but after that, I'd definately be interested whether it was in my boat or yours.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Feb 28, 2008)

yeah, lake dow is a private lake, and if you get caught without a pass, they will get you big time. You can go with someone who has a pass on their boat, not yours if I'm not mistaken. But the answer to your question is the fishing is excellent out there.


----------



## rip'n'burn (Feb 29, 2008)

That is cool this weekend is out for me as well I will be on sinclair and oconee practice fishing for the Eliminator tournament next week. Whenever you wanna come down email me and we will set something up, once you learn Jackson is it not uncommon to have 2o and 30 fish days, but yes you have to fish a little deeper atleast on the mainlake but you can fish shallow up the rivers as too. My email is billymoreland07@yahoo.com


----------



## kentuckychuck (Feb 29, 2008)

*lk dow*

Billy's right! Once you have learned the lake Jackson you can pretty much go out on a regular basis and catch a good mess of fish.  I've lived here on Jackson for 14yrs. and there is some good fishing.  I primarily fish for crappie but I've been catching crappie since Nov. of this year.  But I have a few buddies here on the lake that catch them year round.
As for Lake Dow it is private, fishing is excellent getting permission is the trick to it.  Good luck, Chuck


----------



## Armyguy (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a friend who lives in the Lake Dow subdivision.  I'll check if he's able to get a pass for the lake and if so, I'll be in like Flynn.    I'll definately look you up for the Jackson fishing.  I'm tired of gettin' beat out there.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Mar 1, 2008)

As mentioned before it is private, no boats without a resident sticker permanently attached. There are actually 2 lakes, a north and south. It seems the north is fished less than the south. Depending on where you live (Lake Dow North or South) is where residents are allowed to fish too.The north was drained a few years ago to do repairs to the dam. I've fished the south several times with decent success. Alot of 10-14 inch bass, and the residents were told to implement a slot limit to reduce the population. There have been some 8+ pounders taken out of there in the past I think, but sure not by me. Very good crappie fishing too. 
I actually have  have access to both lakes now, looking to go over there in the next couple weeks when the weather warms up a little.


----------



## Armyguy (Mar 2, 2008)

SouthPaw, you're lookin for a back of the boat passenger too, right?


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Mar 2, 2008)

Armyguy said:


> SouthPaw, you're lookin for a back of the boat passenger too, right?



You bet, I pm you next time I go!!


----------



## Fishing Bum (Mar 3, 2008)

*Whoa!*

I've been fishing in Lake Dow for years (hauled out a nice bucket of slabs just last week.)  Everyone I've spoken to has always been super-nice and none have ever mentioned anything about these lakes being private.

I'm going to keep fishing there until some real person tells me I shouldn't be doing so.  It wouldn't be the first time a person or group of people used a rumor to keep their honey hole all to themselves.

As for the fishing, I go mainly for crappie (good eatin') but have also caught quite a few nice bass.


----------



## Armyguy (Mar 3, 2008)

I don't even keep anything I catch.  I don't eat fish, but for some reason I'm addicted to fishing.  Go figure.  I'd hate to be infringing on someone's neighborhood pond as we have one in my neighborhood that we don't let anyone else fish in because too many people take fish out but don't put any in.  We don't pay to have it stocked, so the only way it gets stocked is by catching at a public lake and bringing them home in a livewell.  There are actually some 8-9 pound bass in it, but we just catch and release.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 4, 2008)

just a heads up folks...

I have just spoken to a gentleman via PM that is associated with the lake and it is definitely private and according to him they will prosecute.

stay off the lake unless you live there


----------



## Fishing Bum (Mar 4, 2008)

*I still have some doubts...*

Kevin, I eat some sort of fish I've caught almost every day.  It keeps the grocery bill down and I've gotten really good at preparing it in different ways.  I generally release bass but keep pretty much everything else.

Jim, I don't doubt that someone has told you Lake Dow is "private" but the anonymous nature of a forum like this makes me wonder.  Also, the whole "prosecute" thing seems "fishy."  When was the last time you ever heard of someone being prosecuted for fishing where they weren't supposed to?  I've been fishing all my life and have never heard of such a thing.  I'm not saying it never happens, but your PM seems to be throwing the concept around rather loosely in my opinion

My brother had a 3 acre pond that unless you drove up his drive and past his house the only way to get to it was walking a quarter of a mile through the woods and crossing two barbed wire fences.  Even so, it was a pretty regular event for him to have to tell people to leave.  A few times he did call the Sheriff's Dept., who showed up and told the people to leave.  Even though this was obviously private, posted property there was never any talk of "prosecution."  This leads me to think someone might be putting out  false info about Lake Dow since people can drive right up to it, etc.  If you would, ask your PM guy how many people he's had prosecuted.

As for me, I'm going to keep fishing there until a flesh and blood person shows my why I shouldn't.  When that happens I'll take my gear and never return.  I respect private property as much as anyone.  I just find it odd that in what has probably been over 100 trips to Lake Dow not one soul has ever said a word to me about this.  You can see from my picture I'm not intimidating.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 4, 2008)

Fishing Bum said:


> Kevin, I eat some sort of fish I've caught almost every day.  It keeps the grocery bill down and I've gotten really good at preparing it in different ways.  I generally release bass but keep pretty much everything else.
> 
> Jim, I don't doubt that someone has told you Lake Dow is "private" but the anonymous nature of a forum like this makes me wonder.  Also, the whole "prosecute" thing seems "fishy."  When was the last time you ever heard of someone being prosecuted for fishing where they weren't supposed to?  I've been fishing all my life and have never heard of such a thing.  I'm not saying it never happens, but your PM seems to be throwing the concept around rather loosely in my opinion
> 
> ...



FB, the problem is that if you dont know who owns it then you take the chance of trespassing, which means you are infringing on someone elses property rights.  Kinda like someone coming onto your land to deer hunt, even if they dont know that its yours.  Back in the day we all used to just walk in and fish or hunt and no one cared, but property owners have changed quite a bit.

If you would like to look into it more he provided phone numbers for the association.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 4, 2008)

I remember when they built Lake Dow and I can promise you IT IS PRIVATE
And no I cannot fish it.


----------



## Fishing Bum (Mar 4, 2008)

Jim, I agree by not determining ownership of the lake I'm running the risk of trespassing.  But don't you think I have a valid point when I describe the many times over the years I've fished there and not one person has ever said a word to me about it?  If they "prosecute" people you'd think the odds would have caught up to me by now, wouldn't you?


----------



## PawPaw Big Fat (Mar 4, 2008)

Fishing bum has posted some bad information here . Lake Dow and Lake Dow North are both private lakes owned and maintained by the property owners . All boat ramps are gated and ALL common areas have signs stating private lake and lake rules . I wonder if he walks past posted signs on my deer lease .We have three homeowners who are authorized to have tresspassers cited for criminal tresspass . We will tow a vehicle in a ramp area if it does not have a current decal on the truck or trailer. If he should find a gate unlocked and enters he could be locked in .If he were to hand  launch a boat around a locked gate he is NOW a criminal trespasser and the police WILL be called .I have lived at Lake Dow for fourteen years , I am one of the special deputies and I have NEVER seen this guy and I know ALL of the serious fisherman .Maybe he is tresspassing at night . Why would anyone want this hassle . Maybe he is fishing somewhere he THINKS is Lake Dow . Sorry but we are NOT nice to tresspassers . Would YOU be nice to a tresspasser on your hunting land . We don't allow our homeowners to use the lake if they don't keep their dues paid up ,why would anyone expect to fish here who has NO money invested here. I will be on the lookout for Mr. FB this weekend and perhaps Russell Ramsey (game warden ) or the HCPD can explain the law to him in a way that he can understand (money/fines ) since Jim Thompson was not able to get through to him . We are not protecting a honey hole . Fishing here is no better than ANY Henry County reservoir . We are protecting our property values and more importantly we are protecting ourselves from lawsuits . As EVERYONE knows nowadays- it's all about the lawyers .


----------



## Fishing Bum (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Snuffy.  A rainy day with nothing much for me to do other than mess on the computer.

If I may ask, how do you know this lake is private.  Have you gone there and been kicked out?  Just curious.


----------



## hevishot (Mar 4, 2008)

No offense FB but with your attitude, I hope you get whats most likely coming...just like any Poacher, your days are numbered im afraid.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 4, 2008)

Fishing Bum said:


> Jim, I agree by not determining ownership of the lake I'm running the risk of trespassing.  But don't you think I have a valid point when I describe the many times over the years I've fished there and not one person has ever said a word to me about it?  If they "prosecute" people you'd think the odds would have caught up to me by now, wouldn't you?



you would think so, but its kinda like having a neighbors fence on your side of the line and then one day getting a survey.  fence has gotta go


----------



## snuffy (Mar 4, 2008)

Never been kicked out because I know it is private and respect that.

Before they built the lakes I could hunt the property as a guest of someone who had permission.
The McGarity family owned the property.


----------



## Fishing Bum (Mar 4, 2008)

*PawPaw Big Fat?*

Well, as usually happens in these forum affairs, we were having a nice dialogue and someone gets his panties in a wad!  It's why I so rarely venture onto them.

Nice to meet you, PPBF.  

First, the sign says "Lake Dow" so I'm fairly certain that's where I'm fishing.  Of course, that doesn't mean there can't be two Lake Dows.  The one I fish in has a "Pilgreen's" restaurant next to it where they let me ice down my catch for the ride home if this clears up any confusion.

Let me get this straight:  You're a "special deputy" who can "cite trespassers."  You have got to be kidding me!  You have vehicles towed?  Let me make this easy for you:  I drive a Silver 2007 Dodge Dakota.  Sometimes I bring a boat, sometimes not.  You can see my picture right here.  Hopefully you and the other Barney Fifes will be able to track me down and put my in your fishing jail with all the other trespassers you've caught!

I'd be happy to let you, the "game warden" and the police explain the situation the next time I visit.  In fact, I'll put on this board the next time I plan to do so.  It'll probably be next week sometime.

Well, now I've heard from a guy who tells me he's a deputy with special powers to cite trespassers and tow cars.  He dropped the name of a game warden.  This is sort of enjoyable in a weird way, but I'm sorry, I just can't buy it. I was suspicious before but now I'm downright disbelieving. I haven't heard anything yet to convince me this lake is private.  Maybe some people have been saying it's private for so long everyone just accepts that it's true.  We'll see next week.


----------



## PawPaw Big Fat (Mar 4, 2008)

FB , you are either pulling our legs or you are one of the biggest idiots I have ever read . You must be kidding !


----------



## Fishing Bum (Mar 4, 2008)

Hevishot, I think if you carefully read what I've posted you'll see that I'm not advocating trespassing.  What I question is whether or not Lake Dow is indeed "private."


----------



## Fishing Bum (Mar 4, 2008)

Well, PPBF, I'm not the one telling people I'm a "special deputy."

I guess I technically started the name calling with "Barney Fife" but that wasn't my intention.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Mar 4, 2008)

Kinda reminds me of the guys on COPS who resist  until they tasered.  They tell em over and over and they just won't listen until.......  tic tic tic tic tic tic tic tic tic!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Mar 4, 2008)

yeah...i use to date a girl who had a pass to that lake...it was awesome fishing...it was overloaded with SLABGONIAS! i use to go out there and fish almost everyday...then we ************ broke up....lol...not only i lost rights to the lake but about 200 acres on the Flint in Taylor County!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 4, 2008)

Confederate_Jay said:


> Kinda reminds me of the guys on COPS who resist  until they tasered.  They tell em over and over and they just won't listen until.......  tic tic tic tic tic tic tic tic tic!



yep and they always get tasered


----------



## dimpledee (Mar 4, 2008)

I live not far from there and have to tell you that most around here know it's private.  I know it is posted as well.

Wish I had rights to fish it, but I don't and I am not a trespasser.

Why would anyone get on here and brag about trespassing and dare people to catch him?????  Doesn't seem real bright.


----------



## buzzbaitfool12 (Mar 5, 2008)

This is hilarious...Can you tell me where you live so I can come to you home and steal all your food out of your refrigerator since private property means nothing to you..I live on a private lake in Monroe..We have ignorant hillbillies who think that private property is there right to fish or hunt somewhere..we have hauled many people away and I have the right to call.. people like you make me sick..I want to fish Monroe reservoir real bad but I dont because it is not allowed..I have wanted to fish lake dow before but found out it is private..But i guess you cant read..lol


edited for typing around the censor and personal attack


----------



## piscator (Mar 5, 2008)

*Lake Dow Update*

Hey Fishing Bum, you must be a genius!   How did you know that Barney Fife was our Sheriff?

I'll tell you a secret if you don't tell anyone else......

Elvis is alive.  Not only that, he lives in Lake Dow and he's an undercover agent for the FBI (he always was - appointed by J. Edgar Hoover).

Both of these gentlemen are really upset so next time you come to Lake Dow beware.   They'll be looking for you.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 5, 2008)

fishing bum, are you getting the idea?  folks take this serious


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 5, 2008)

lets get this clear... are we talking about the lake dow in henry county?  kev, you need to go find us some honey holes on jackson, Im tired of going out there with you and not catching anything. I put you on a boat load of fish "towiliga" now its your turn to return the favor. have you been catching any here in the sub. or is it still dead? we need to get out and catch some crappie here purdy soon my fridge is empty. maybe Ill get with this fella fishing dow and catch a mess with him.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 5, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> fishing bum, are you getting the idea?  folks take this serious




I think he was funning with us. I hope so anyway.


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 5, 2008)

if it is the lake dow in henry then I hope you have a permit! knew a guy that got his truck towed and got a purdy hefty fine for fishing without a permit. they do not play over there! It is marked private and gated for a reason.


----------



## Fishing Bum (Mar 5, 2008)

PPBF has set his fish posse on me for sure!    

You guys slander me, insult me, want to Taser me and even steal from me just for questioning a simple and (as of yet) unproven point?  Sweet.

I will take a quick moment to personally respond to Mr. BuzzBait:  Questioning the literacy of others isn't your strong suit.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 5, 2008)

Fishing Bum said:


> PPBF has set his fish posse on me for sure!
> 
> You guys slander me, insult me, want to Taser me and even steal from me just for questioning a simple and (as of yet) unproven point?  Sweet.
> 
> I will take a quick moment to personally respond to Mr. BuzzBait:  Questioning the literacy of others isn't your strong suit.




what else would it take to prove it?  everyone that has posted here, including folks that live on the lake and pay their dues, have said its private.  does it really take getting arrested to prove it?  if you are only waiting on someone that lives there to tell you to leave...take the advice already given.


----------



## wareagle228 (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm not sure but if the lake was stocked by the state then they have to provide public access I think. I know someone that lives in Lake Dow and he said it was stocked with in the last 5 years. Maybe this is where F B is going with this and why no has said anything to him while he is fishing???? I not trying to defend F B but I have seen some lakes be called Private by some people and it was only private to them so others would not get on there honey hole!!!


----------



## hevishot (Mar 6, 2008)

Wrong!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 6, 2008)

wareagle228 said:


> I'm not sure but if the lake was stocked by the state then they have to provide public access I think. I know someone that lives in Lake Dow and he said it was stocked with in the last 5 years. Maybe this is where F B is going with this and why no has said anything to him while he is fishing???? I not trying to defend F B but I have seen some lakes be called Private by some people and it was only private to them so others would not get on there honey hole!!!



lots of subdivisions stock their own lakes.

however not sure your correct about the state stocking/public access info


----------



## wareagle228 (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm not 100% on that. Thats just what I was told. If the subdivision paid for it to be stocked they can do what they want. If the State of Georgia paid for it they have to provide access I think. If someone nows for sure please let us all know.


----------



## buzzbaitfool12 (Mar 6, 2008)

*lake dow*

Wareagle I dont think you are correct on that..Monroe reservoir was stocked with tax payers money and you still cant get into that..If it was public, I dont think they would give out permits and waste there due money for nothing..I live on a private lake also that is a honey hole but it is for homeowners only and I am sure the state stocked this lake..We have gotten many trucks hauled away because it is private..I understand we all love to hunt and fish, but feeling you can hunt and fish anywhere is kinda ignorant..I ask this question once again, if I was to come in your home and steal food out of your refrigerator how would you feel..lol


----------



## wareagle228 (Mar 6, 2008)

Buzzbait do you live at lake dow? If not then you really dont know who paid for the lake to be stocked(the homeowners or the state)I was just pointing out something that I heard when a friend of mine was thinking about building a lake on his property. Yes I may be wrong but I dont think you know for sure either. Like I said in my other post I am not defending F B or tresspassing. I was questioning who stocked the lake because a friend of mine that lives there said it was stocked in the last couple of years and he did not know who paid for it.


----------



## Fishing Bum (Mar 6, 2008)

I have some personal knowledge of accepting state stocking but have been waiting for the issue to be raised here by another.  God only knows how much I don't want all of my new GON friends to hate me even more!   

What I've been told on the property owner side is if the state stocks it the lake is public, period.  They'll come out and look at a lake but they explain quite clearly if they stock it any taxpayer can fish it.  "Ownership" matters not.  

I think some people take advantage of the taxpayer stocking yet still feel empowered to chase everyone away with silly threats and credentials.

When you guys prove me wrong so be it.


----------



## buzzbaitfool12 (Mar 6, 2008)

No wareagle I dont live there but I know more about that than you do on the simple fact I have friends and clients that live in this subdivision-lake..They have permits for a reason..And that is to keep people out of their PRIVATE lake..If you guys like, continue to go on down to this PRIVATE lake and fish, and when you get a little BARNEY FIFE escort out or a fine, dont be mad just pay the man..Defending or not, why dont you go up to Augusta national, or anywhere else that is private and tell them you are there to fish there STATE stocked fishery and that you have a right to fish it and watch them laugh at you..You guys cant be that ignorant can you..


----------



## buzzbaitfool12 (Mar 6, 2008)

And wareagle, learn to read nowhere in my post did I suggest that Lake Dow was state stocked..I said i live on a private lake that was state stocked..And If you would like come on down and fish so I can prove to you that PRIVATE means PRIVATE..lol


----------



## Armyguy (Mar 6, 2008)

So does this mean I should/shouldn't fish at lake Dow???? 

While I do agree that if the state stocks a lake, it should be public, it doesn't mean I'm going to roll up on a posted lake and fish in it.  If a state stocked pond can be made private, does that mean I can build a pond on my property and have them stock it for me since I pay taxes???  Shouldn't matter if it's a subdivision or just one person.  But private property is just that.  Private.  

  I know I shouldn't keep this thread going. 

Jason, I tried to call you today.  I'm going out Saturday and am looking for someone to go.  I want to try Varner, but I don't know if I need a permit or what (or if it's private for that matter  

Also, can I get my boat in/out at their ramp?  I unfortunately have to use my bass boat even in electric lakes since I can't afford both a full size and electric only boat.

Anyone heard anything good about fishing at Varner recently?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 6, 2008)

Fishing Bum said:


> I have some personal knowledge of accepting state stocking but have been waiting for the issue to be raised here by another.  God only knows how much I don't want all of my new GON friends to hate me even more!
> 
> What I've been told on the property owner side is if the state stocks it the lake is public, period.  They'll come out and look at a lake but they explain quite clearly if they stock it any taxpayer can fish it.  "Ownership" matters not.
> 
> ...




like he said eariler  "2007 Silver Dodge Dakota"

not real bright to openly brag about trespassing.

please stay of of my property...even if  you dont KNOW for a fact its private...if you dont own it, chances are its not in your right to be on it


----------



## wareagle228 (Mar 7, 2008)

buzzbaitfool12 said:


> And wareagle, learn to read nowhere in my post did I suggest that Lake Dow was state stocked..I said i live on a private lake that was state stocked..And If you would like come on down and fish so I can prove to you that PRIVATE means PRIVATE..lol



 Buzzbait Back at you! I did not say anything about you saying Lake Dow was stocked by the state. THAT WAS MY QUESTION!!! Who paid for it to be stocked? Like I said IF THE STATE PAID FOR IT I think you have to allow public access PRIVATE OR NOT. I could care less about fishing Lake Dow or your mud hole. You say the state paid for your lake to be stocked. Are you 100% you don’t have to allow public access because TAX payers money paid for your lake to be stocked. That’s like me coming to your house and paying to put food on your table and me not being allowed to eat it.


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 7, 2008)

Fishing Bum said:


> What I've been told on the property owner side is if the state stocks it the lake is public, period.  They'll come out and look at a lake but they explain quite clearly if they stock it any taxpayer can fish it.  "Ownership" matters not.
> I think some people take advantage of the taxpayer stocking yet still feel empowered to chase everyone away with silly threats and credentials.
> 
> I have to admit, he has a good logical point on this.  Why should tax dollars be used to stock a pond and then a "private property no fishing sign" sign be posted on it?
> ...


----------



## piscator (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey fishing bum! I have investigated this matter with Elvis at my side and we believe your avatar and profile are fictitious. Is one of our board members an aquaintance of yours? This joke you have perpetuated has gone too far. You have really upset alot of people. Please do the right this and make a public apology on this forum. 

I discussed the state stocking issue with DNR - Fort Valley this morning. Ted Wills (478 825 6151) told me that state stocking is available for a fee. Stocking does not require owner to provide access to private property. Never did. Never will.

My legal council (J Edgar Hoover) advises me that private property is private. Always was. Always will be.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 7, 2008)

piscator said:


> Hey fishing bum! I have investigated this matter with Elvis at my side and we believe your avatar and profile are fictitious. Is one of our board members an aquaintance of yours? This joke you have perpetuated has gone too far. You have really upset alot of people. Please do the right this and make a public apology on this forum.
> 
> I discussed the state stocking issue with DNR - Fort Valley this morning. Ted Wills (478 825 6151) told me that state stocking is available for a fee. Stocking does not require owner to provide access to private property. Never did. Never will.
> 
> My legal council (J Edgar Hoover) advises me that private property is private. Always was. Always will be.




very good info.

thanks for clearing it up


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 7, 2008)

piscator said:


> Hey fishing bum! I have investigated this matter with Elvis at my side and we believe your avatar and profile are fictitious. Is one of our board members an aquaintance of yours? This joke you have perpetuated has gone too far. You have really upset alot of people. Please do the right this and make a public apology on this forum.
> I discussed the state stocking issue with DNR - Fort Valley this morning. Ted Wills (478 825 6151) told me that state stocking is available for a fee. Stocking does not require owner to provide access to private property. Never did. Never will.
> My legal council (J Edgar Hoover) advises me that private property is private. Always was. Always will be.



Your research should put this issue to bed.
GreenHornet


----------



## Armyguy (Mar 8, 2008)

I think he hit the nail when he said "state stocking is available for a fee".  Meaning the owner, not all taxpayers, pays for the fish.  You know the government will do anything for money.


----------

